# Hot Take (?): This forum site is better than Nookazon when it comes to trading



## Tianna (Oct 20, 2021)

I see a lot of sellers using Nookazon nowadays instead of Bell Tree like the good old times. I've used both and honestly, to me, trading on Nookazon feels so cold and distant but then when I trade with people on here, it feels like everyone is family and it's way more intimate. Additionally, there's way less scams on Bell Tree than on Nookazon. The interface here is also less eye-burny IMO.

I suppose I've always just valued the community aspect of Animal Crossing trading and Nookazon feels like I'm walking through a department store whilst Bell Tree feels like I'm walking through a flea market. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Beanz (Oct 20, 2021)

i agree with you, i like trading on here more. i've never used nookazon before but i went on there once and everything costed an insane amount of bells. i also like it here because tbt is accepted by most people as a form of payment and it's easy to get that because you basically get tbt from posting.


----------



## Tianna (Oct 20, 2021)

ItzNotNatzDuh said:


> i agree with you, like trading on here more. i've never used nookazon before but i went on there once and everything costed an insane amount of bells. i also like it here because tbt is accepted by most people as a form of payment and it's easy to get that because you basically get tbt from posting.


Ya, what's up with that? I've never seen so much inflation in a video game in my life lol


----------



## Beanz (Oct 20, 2021)

Tianna said:


> Ya, what's up with that? I've never seen so much inflation in a video game in my life lol


EXCACTLY. i saw one of those cheer megaphones go for like 1,000,000, it was crazy.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2021)

I’ve never traded on this particular site, but I can say that Nookazon is full of greedy people. People ask for insane amounts of stuff just for cataloging and item, and people are willing to pay that outrageous price. I guess it’s what you are willing to pay and how badly you want said item.


----------



## bcmii (Oct 20, 2021)

Tianna said:


> I see a lot of sellers using Nookazon nowadays instead of Bell Tree like the good old times. I've used both and honestly, to me, trading on Nookazon feels so cold and distant but then when I trade with people on here, it feels like everyone is family and it's way more intimate. Additionally, there's way less scams on Bell Tree than on Nookazon. The interface here is also less eye-burny IMO.
> 
> I suppose I've always just valued the community aspect of Animal Crossing trading and Nookazon feels like I'm walking through a department store whilst Bell Tree feels like I'm walking through a flea market.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I'm going to be honest, I've never even heard of Nookazon until this post. Then again, this is the only Animal Crossing-related site that I have an account on.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 20, 2021)

I signed up for a Nookazon account but never traded anything just because I was so confused about how it all worked. Everyone seemed extremely impatient and I was just too nervous to mess up the system or whatever they used. Trading here is so much simpler and everyone is so much more relaxed and calm it seems. It is definitely a plus that you don't use IGB that much too.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 20, 2021)

I feel like this isn't necessarily a hot take among the community here. Trading here on the forums is so much simpler, less expensive, and generally friendlier than dealing with Nookazon or other sites. Forum bells are easier to come by than Nook Miles Tickets, only necessitating posting on the forums to earn, and they can also be used for forum collectibles. We also have a feedback system where we can rate our experience and make sure that if anyone screws us over, they'll have a bad reputation and people will know to avoid them. I feel like the only reason to trade on other sites is simply because someone doesn't know that this forum exists.


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 20, 2021)

I've never traded on Nookazon but I sure have helped out some people here who came from there disappointed. Tbt really helps soften the blow because even new users can get it easily by posting.

Though to be fair if I accepted IGB for trades the prices would seem pretty outragous here too considering you can buy IGB for around 1mil per 1 tbt


----------



## nocctea (Oct 20, 2021)

Tianna said:


> Ya, what's up with that? I've never seen so much inflation in a video game in my life lol


i think it's cause when new horizons first came out there was an item duplication glitch, so lots of people farmed high selling items and made a bunch of bells. so since everyone had a bunch of money the online economy got inflated, and i guess it never went down unfortunately


----------



## Regalli (Oct 20, 2021)

I used Nookazon just for some trading Bugoff prizes last year when a nasty case of tendonitis over the summer meant I couldn’t play long enough to get a few after helping a friend complete their set, but looking at art prices trying to finish up my museum… yeesh. Still not sure what I’ll do if Redd continues to hold off on those last few pieces, but I decided I’d wait until the update drops anyway. Depending on how much the marketplace costs to open, I’ll probably need the Bells I have.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 20, 2021)

I agree!  I actually originally came here for villager trading in New Leaf—the other alternatives I looked at seemed really... cold/rigid?  They felt very intimidating to me since I'd never even used the multiplayer feature in NL before and was scared of doing something wrong; I chose TBT because it seemed the most laid-back and the easiest on my social anxiety.  I'm sure the first couple deals I did were probably kind of awkward, _and _I was a brand-new user too, so I didn't have any sort of reputation, but even so the people here were really nice and friendly.  
The way Nookazon is set up makes me feel the same way I did about the other NL trading spots I looked at—I think I'd be too afraid of doing something wrong or having a bad experience to really be comfortable trading there.  And from everything I've heard, it also sounds like scamming is a lot more prevalent on Nookazon.  The community here being so warm and welcoming is one of the things I love most about TBT; I'd definitely rather do my trading here.


----------



## Bilaz (Oct 20, 2021)

I like this website much better for trading because everyone is just very nice and the prices are reasonable and it's really fun to trade.
Nookazon is ridiculously over inflated, also it's full of newbies to the series who make up new words like 'touch trade'
It's been called cataloguing foreverrrrr guysss xD


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 20, 2021)

In all honestly, I do transactions both on here and the Nookazon discord. I've tried trading on the Nookazon website before and found it to be quite slow and sometimes overpricey, so I checked the discord and found trading to be way easier on there. The thing on TBT is that I think majority of the people on here have similar timezones (around American time), and I live like 12 hours ahead of that, so when I need a particular item and am available at a certain time, not a lot of sellers here are online. Contrast to the discord where there are more people in general, so I can more easily find an item at any time. The prices sellers set in the discord channel aren't too bad either. I also adopted majority of my villagers before from the discord channel because more people = more chances I'll see someone selling a villager I want.


----------



## ryuk (Oct 20, 2021)

when new horizons first came out, i did use the nookazon website to get a few things (i was desperate for the raccoon figurine diy) but it felt super sus. it was hard to communicate w people and i didn’t trust anyone lol.
then i joined their discord and it was a lot easier to get items bc it was so active, idk if it’s still like that though.
if i need something and its like, DIRE that i get it fast then i’ll probably see if anyone can help out asap on the nookazon discord; if not then i’ll make a thread here. overall though i do prefer trading here


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 20, 2021)

I have heard too many horror stories of nookazon and I have had so many wonderful trading experiences here that I have no need to go there anyways.

The worst I’ve had here was some rudeness and being overcharged and that is very rare. I highly recommend trading here. It took me some time to get over being nervous about trading but it became a really fun experience and I made some friends too from trading .


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2021)

i agree with you 100%! i’ve personally never used nookazon, and i honestly have no desire to after all the horror stories i’ve heard. every community has its flaws, but tbt is truly the best community i’ve ever been a part of, and out of the 1,311 trades i’ve done on here, only one of them was an unpleasant experience. everyone that i’ve had the pleasure of trading with on here has been kind, trustworthy, generous and respectful, and i have no complaints whatsoever. i’ve used other trading platforms such as gamefaqs and acc, but while both of those platforms are good in their own ways, i definitely prefer tbt over anywhere else. : )


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 21, 2021)

I like to trade on both. I usually get my items here. However if I need an item as soon as possible, then I usually log on to Nookazon.


----------



## shellbell (Oct 21, 2021)

After reading all the comments, I feel like I might be one of the few people who's actually has a very good experience on nookazon... Someone offered me an ungifted Audie for free before >.<


Tianna said:


> I suppose I've always just valued the community aspect of Animal Crossing trading and Nookazon feels like I'm walking through a department store whilst Bell Tree feels like I'm walking through a flea market.


This is so true, I feel like the two places are just built to cater to different kind of people. I find trading on nookazon to be more streamlined and speed oriented - it's got like a busy, fast paced New York kind of feel. While TBT is more laidback and idk what a good US city comparison here is but you get what I mean.


----------



## windloft (Oct 21, 2021)

Belltree's is always the place I go to whenever I need to trade on AC : i've traded on a cpuple of discord servers, but I vastly prefer the overall comfiness and inexpensiveness than any other place, so. Ditto. I never used Nookazon tbh and I just use it to list items alongside nook.market.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Oct 21, 2021)

I trade on nookazon as much as I do here and I've never had a bad experience. I won't choose one over the other cause they both have their own perks. This forum has _a lot_ of generous people and I also like how players can set up their own "shops" cause it just feels more organized and well-managed. Downside is that I rarerly find players in the same timezone as where I am so most trades have to scheduled. Nookazon is where I go to when I need to trade something quick. It's not hard to find users on there with lots of positive reviews. I dont like how the site looks though. It has a lot of cool features but it just looks so cluttered at the same time.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 21, 2021)

Never used nookazon, but it sounded shady. Also on tbt there are giveaways, so you can get things FOR FREE!


----------



## Livia (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't trade anymore because my online subscription ended, but when I was active in trading I prefer nookazon because I'm not a very patient person and get annoyed when people take forever to respond. It takes a lot longer to trade on this site and sometimes people just disappear when we're trying to work out a trade. Obviously that also happens on nookazon but because there's so many people there, I can easily cancel the trade and find another buyer. In my experience most people on nookazon are nice. You just have to check the star ratings before trading to avoid being scammed. I've only been scammed once and it was with a new person who didn't have any reviews yet.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Oct 21, 2021)

I was on Nookazon for a few weeks until people started being really rude to me. The "make an offer" concept infuriates me. I heard more and more horror stories of people getting ripped off. I think I literally googled "nicer place to trade in animal crossing" and Bell Tree came up. I made an account right then and have never looked back.  The people are nicer and there's way more accountability.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Oct 22, 2021)

I used to trade and sell stuff on Nookazon, I had mostly decent experiences but quite a few also felt so cold, and I didn't like how impatient people were on there as well as how inconsistent they were, like one second I was being begged to hurry up yet the same person took over an hour to get onto my island, and not to mention someone declined one of my offers even though I literally offered an item off their wishlist for something (what I was giving them was worth WAY more than what they were selling, even with the Nookazon price and not the regular Nook's Cranny price), it was stupid. Someone tried scamming me the last time I was on there and I just had enough. I haven't really tried trading on here though since I have no need to anymore


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 22, 2021)

I've never traded on Nookazon. But I've been trading on The Bell Tree since NL first came out, way before Nookazon was even a thing. People here ask for fair trades and are very friendly and kind. 

Probably the only reason to trade elsewhere is at times this place can get quiet. Like even by 8 or 9pm my time (I'm in the US CST, so not even a late time) it's harder to get trades. Once it gets that late, I tend to have to wait until the next day. If you're really impatient and need something immediately, maybe you'd want to go elsewhere that might be more active 24/7, but I've never felt the need to be impatient.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 23, 2021)

I used to trade on Nookazon a lot. I was even active on the Discord for a bit. Overall, it was a wet fart of an experience. It's great to go if you need lots of mats in short order or wanna trade rarer items for different variations. People on that site have no idea what items are worth and NMTs are the de facto primary currency. Everyone's a bazillionaire so bells don't get you very far, so your options are limited to NMT and wishlist items. Even still, most users won't look twice at your offer unless you're putting up multiple of their wishlist items, etc. Sometimes it feels like everyone's out for themselves and not exactly interested in fair trade. 

Most of my trades went well and there are lots of sweet people on Nookazon. Still, I've had to deal with some extremely annoying, pushy people who just won't take no for an answer. People on TBT, however, have been nothing but pleasant.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 26, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> -snip-


Terms like _touch trade_ can be confusing. Obviously we know what it means, but to an unsuspecting person or someone new to the series, they might not know what that means. The phrase containing the word trade is even more confusing because someone may pick it up and not drop it, not knowing they’re doing anything wrong. That term always bothered me. I’ve used Nookazon a few times and forums are definitely much better. I’ve never been scammed on Nookazon personally, but forums just have a much better environment. Forums feel much more like a community, and I guess I prefer that.


----------



## ahbramey (Nov 2, 2021)

I haven't been a part of any online AC community for about a decade, so I joined TBT yesterday and that's also when I found out Nookazon was a thing. There are some people who post free stuff on there (like they do on here) and I actually picked up three free DIYs today from there which is great! I put in some offers on some other things that weren't free but haven't had those accepted or denied yet. The pricing on some items is truly wild - I have no reference point to what it tends to be like to trade certain items online, but it does seem ridiculous to charge what some people charge on there. To me, at the end of the day it's a video game and it's kind of silly to charge people a ton even in a fake currency to buy it from you.

So far, this community seems more generous/reasonable and interested in building relationships/community, which is kind of what the game is supposed to be about anyways. But I will probably peruse the free offers on Nookazon sometimes and maybe make offers if there's a wishlist trade I can make. I can't see myself listing things on there to give away/sell/trade though, I'd probably rather do that here.

Edit: geez, I didn't check Nookazon for like 15 mins and someone in that time accepted my offer, canceled it, and reposted it...jeez give me a chance to respond!!


----------



## vixened (Nov 3, 2021)

I when I was on nookazon _(I got locked out of my account)_, I thought it was fine enough but my main issue with it is the offer system. the prices some people want are ridiculous, you basically have to a bunch of NMT tickets and wishlist items. even then you'll probably get declined.

From the few times I've traded on here, people were really nice. there's not a pressure to be super fast, and prices are reasonable.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 3, 2021)

can't believe the forum this poll is posted on is winning the poll

I've only done trading in NH on TBT. Partly because almost everybody here is kind, friendly, and trustworthy when it comes to trading, partly because I've been able to get everything I want in NH on here, and also partly because it's nice having a 3rd currency in TBT to use when trading, on top of IGB and NMT. Nookazon has a lot more people and thus there's generally more items available and more opportunities to get them, that's a given, but you can absolutely get the same items here and usually at a cheaper cost with enough patience.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Nov 3, 2021)

Not a hot take at all.. at least not on here! I got downvoted on the AnimalCrossing subreddit for saying that though, so maybe it is a hot take everywhere else


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 3, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Not a hot take at all.. at least not on here! I got downvoted on the AnimalCrossing subreddit for saying that though, so maybe it is a hot take everywhere else


Most people don’t want to make friends unfortunately. They want their items, and they want to do it quickly. Nookazon is more like that, where you never talk to the person again.   I prefer forums because of the community. You don’t get that Nookazon.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 3, 2021)

I have never used Nookazon, but I like using the forums a lot more, cause I can trade actual real life drawings for tbt, which I can then use to buy in game stuff, I've always been really bad at the grinding aspect of animal crossing so it actually really helps me enjoy the game more


----------



## kusariyaro (Feb 7, 2022)

I also prefer the forum! I also use nookazon bc people list stuff there much more often than here, its like more active i gues? So when i cant find something here, i go to nookazon. But honestly i prefer this forum bc the prizes on nookazon are insane... I also like that here you can trade for tbt!


----------



## mermaidshelf (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, I love TBT! It's more of a community and I feel like I'm making human connections and people have a sense of responsibility on both sides. I've been both a seller and buyer on both sites and I much prefer trading on here. Sellers are usually very professional and generous. Conversely, buyers or giveaway visitors are usually friendly and grateful (although not all the time, esp when NH first came out). I've only had a few negative exchanges on here.
I find the prices on Nookazon ridiculous and the sellers and buyers are hit or miss. A lot can be selfish, greedy, impatient or, on the other side of the spectrum, non-responsive. Often the trades are not equal. One of the worst trades that comes to mind was I gave an unorderable item to CATALOG an orderable sock and she was like, "Ugh FINE..." and made me wait over 45 minutes. I think people should just list what they're looking for instead of wasting both our times by making buyers "make an offer" and then you go to their page and it's like, "Will reject if you offer less than the average," or "Don't lowball." And I find the review system a bit vengeful? If you write a truthful review about your experience that was negative, they'll almost always rate you back the same or worse even if you didn't do anything wrong. I don't write bad reviews for that reason, so if something happens, I just don't write a review at all. TBF, I do the same on this forum though because even if I had a negative exchange, I just don't write a review and hope that they improve in the future. I haven't been scammed yet with over 50 trades, but I've been very careful. One upside is that it has a larger active userbase so if you're looking for something RIGHT away, usually you can find a few sellers on with the item you need.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 10, 2022)

Definitely, I know that a lot of scams go down on Nookazon and the prices are outrageous. I've never run into a scammer here, and we have forum currency, tbt, which is the main currency and super easy to get.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 10, 2022)

Feel like I'm the only who only experience a bad experience with trading. The thing is I used to trade on a site (which will not be named)
The thing is trading with people has left a bad taste in my mouth as well so thats why I have trust issues whenever trading with someone. I have to my guard in case I have reason to believe I'm going to scammed. I know some people may think that is rude, but they have to understand its hard to trade with people who become unreliable and they just love to cause trouble.

The thing with the website I used is that they tend to have a pricing issue and a lot of the times people have to set their own rules for how they have to trade, which can create a huge divide when some people are used to trading from one person but the other person may have different rules of how they want to do the trade.

I spoke to moderators about this issue and they told me that while they see there is a balance issue there is not much they can do about it. They have to give the freedom to let sellers how they want to list their item for trade and they have the right to list what they want in return. Personally I think the whole "accpeting bells, nmts, and wishlist items" is a bad way of trading because its like you have to make high offers because the seller seems to think that what the buyer is offering is too low and they won't accept. It makes trading in general harder than it usually is.

I only seen a few people list a selling price for the item they want to trade away and want in return and I think that is a great way about going about it. Problem is people on that site tend to be too greedy and it creates this unbalance issue that causes you to become skeptical if the person you are trading with is legit or not. I turned myself off my trading at the end of 2020 I just couldn't handle all these scammers and these people who keep causing trouble and making trading a lot more harder than it needs to be. 

I know people told me about trading on here, but to be quite honest with you and this may sound silly, but I don't know how to trade on here. Even though I don't like Nookazon I can at least appreciate it for it handling how it is. It will give you notifications when someone accepted your offer and you can enter the dodo code for the seller or buyer to come to your island or theirs. Idk how to that on this website. I mean its just threads and most times I just see old threads if someone was selling, but then I look at the date and realize "okay well this trade is already done" so its confusing to me to know how to even trade on this site.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 10, 2022)

People have been absolutely horrible to me on Nookazon which is why I decided to finally make a BellTreeForums account. I had actually been using this website since 2015 and I just never had an account. I decided that I would love to be apart of the community, make new friends, and spread lots of positivity just like in real life!! People on Nookazon have no manners and are the rudest people I have ever seen in the AC community ever. I think New Horizons popularity is good but does anyone miss the old AC community? I miss it. It seems like every other website other than BellTree and Animal Crossing Community are now becoming like the pokemon community.....


----------



## kayleee (Feb 11, 2022)

I’ve never traded on Nookazon, and tbh I probably never will - I’ve always had good experiences here, and have never had much of a problem getting the items I need, so I see no reason to try trading anywhere else


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Feb 12, 2022)

I trade on both sites, and see the positive sides of both.

Nookazon is a polarizing experience at times because sometimes I think I'm just done with it because of the amount of people I encounter that ghost you after starting up a trade. It's my go to place to sell off villagers that I cycle through since I can sell it on there the fastest. But the amount of times I have opened my gates for someone I was just communicating with, and I'm left there waiting forever, sure leaves a bad taste in my mouth. But then on the complete flip side, I have encountered extremely generous traders that gift you such lovely presents with their trades. Like my 2 recent trades had a person gift me 40 wrapped presents for 2 NPC photos I purchased from them, and they all ended up being more NPC photos that I had on my wishlist! Then my most recent trade was a villager trade that gifted me a genuine statue in addition to the NMTs that was already being offered. So not everyone on Nookazon are greedy. There are sweet people on there too. 

I of course love TBT for the community aspect of it. I have traded on here, and have met an outrageous amount of super generous people holding dynamite giveaways. It's just difficult to find a time to trade as quickly as I'd like sometimes, so that's why I've stuck to Nookazon to get my items fast. Also, since I've discovered how adorable some of these site collectibles are, I'm trading less with TBT since I want to save them up for all those collectibles I have missed out on earning (it's still technically my 1st year here in the forums). So it all depends on what trade you can have patience for. But surely, I find people here on TBT much more friendlier & kind. I find it to be a great community to be a part of.


----------



## KittenNoir (Feb 12, 2022)

I always trade here I do not trust doing so on nookazon has I have heard so many bad experiences from people online here and also from friends I know IRL.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 6, 2022)

Both have their pros and cons, but I'd say. I feel like Nookazon's quality went downhill a bit? Trading feels a bit cold and I'm not even gonna talk about how ad-riddled the site is. I've had my Nookazon account for almost a year and I still don't know how the site works 100% - Honestly, it's just too confusing. Also not a fan of how outrageous the average prices are for certain items... I think the only good I see in Nookazon is that it's quick way to get rid of my items and villagers (and I've also earned a ton of IGB and NMT from trading).

Trading on TBT feels a lot more nicer and welcoming, and I always enjoy doing trades here. My only gripe is that it always felt redundant to make seperate threads and then not using them once you get the items you want - With Nookazon, you can just make a listing and it'll disappear once the trade is either completed or cancelled. I also use TBT as my main form of payment here, which is easy to get simply by making posts, but I'd still like to keep some of mine. At least with Nookazon, I can spend my IGB and NMT and it'll still last me a while.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 6, 2022)

I have never traded on Nookazon, though I have looked into it.  I have heard not-so-good things about Nookazon.  Plus everyone on here is so kind and generous. <3333


----------



## DJ-Mika (Aug 6, 2022)

I don't really play ACNH that often anymore (but haven't completely put the game down), I'm still fairly new to TBT, and have only used Nookazon for trades during my peak active time with the game, so my experience is very much one-sided

That all being said, I think it depends on what you use Nookazon for; I used it only for standard item/furniture trades/purchases/cataloguing and my experiences were positive! It was fast, most people were very nice, and many of them even threw in extra gifts and items that were on my ISO! I also like that you can create custom ISO lists that anyone can view so it makes it a lot faster to see what someone is looking for
I stayed far away from the villager side of Nookazon as I'd seen and heard enough infamous Nookazon horror stories to not bother with it  

I don't have a reference point for "prices" of items/villagers (I don't really like the idea of putting a price point to villagers but that's another topic...), but even during the peak New Horizons craze I could see that Nookazon's prices where too much at times
I do also agree that the onslaught of ads is very off-putting, so I greatly appreciate TBT for that aspect

Again my experiences are limited here, but overall I haven't had any issue with Nookazon (their official Discord server was completely toxic though)
I personally don't trust the villager aspect of it and I'd recommend staying away, and while it was fast there wasn't a whole lot of "mingling" as most people would kick you the moment the transaction was done or would expect you to leave immediately, but for quick item exchanges or buying it'll do


----------



## Moonlight. (Aug 7, 2022)

honestly i don't think i'd ever use nookazon. i imagine there are tons of lovely people on there but i've always been put off pretty quickly by some of the asking prices for items/villagers. and some of the horror stories about the site are pretty bad so i'll just happily stick to bell tree for any item wants tbh, especially with how friendly people have been here


----------



## Franny (Aug 7, 2022)

i use both, nookazon is faster than bell tree just because of the instant messaging feature, but nookazon community is nowhere near as friendly as bell tree. if i want something quick, and only one item, i'll use nookazon in a pinch. any other reason, i'll come here. i also prefer using TBT for items rather than IGB.


----------



## allainah (Aug 7, 2022)

I actually prefer Nookazon. It is expensive if you don't have a lot of IGB / NMT but I do so, and everyone on this site just wants TBT. (also the "i have everything aka i go to treasure islands" shops to scam the TBT system is a no from me.
Nookazon is way faster too. I've only come across a rude/troll like 2/3 times and have over 1,000 trades done on there.

People on here are much much friendlier though and if I had to pick one and couldn't use the other, I would pick TBT


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2022)

For me personally I always lean more towards Nookazon for a few reasons......Whenever someone wants to buy an item from me, it means they're going to buy it right there and then. I don't need to wait for our timezones to align. And equally I can easily see if they're online at the same time, and if I can't be bothered waiting for them I just cancel the trade. It's not as easy over here


----------

